# Surefire XC1 Compact Pistol Light LED



## Kraut783 (Aug 7, 2016)

Has anyone here handled one of these? 

I have and use the Surefire X300, but this item is pretty interesting...


----------



## policemedic (Aug 7, 2016)

The only benefit to the XC1 is the fact that it uses a AAA battery, which may be easier to source depending on where you are.

Other than that, I see no reason to switch from an X300/U.  The X300 has much greater power and is no more difficult to conceal.  Add in the availability of different switches for the X models and for me, the deal is sealed.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 8, 2016)

true, and this would be for here in the states. Was thinking in an off duty carry...size wise.  But your right, most holster companies offer X300 compatible rigs.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 8, 2016)

Lately I've been using a Glock 19/RMR/X300U in a Raven Concealment rig with no problems with concealment.  That said, Raven does make a holster for the XC1.  The only time I can see the XC1 having an edge over the X series CONUSis if you're carrying appendix.  It may be a bit more comfortable.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 8, 2016)

The G19 and X300 was my set up too, switched to a Glock  30S not too long ago and playing around with some options.


----------



## Stukiwi (Sep 3, 2016)

I just got one of these LT-ELP28R by Leapers for my AR build Ill let you know how it is when I get it


----------

